
Accelerando by Charles Stross - Free eBook - jacquesm
http://manybooks.net/titles/strosscother05accelerando-txt.html
======
olsonjeffery
Old book is old. This has been a free e-book since its publication.

Singularity scifi is pretty cliche at this point. Stross, by his own
admission, hasn't done any serious thinking on the topic since the mid-00's.
His more recent work of near-future scifi (Halting State) is much more
interesting (and disturbing) in terms of what it portends for our lives.
Rainbows End is another good read along those lines.

The term "nerd rapture" pretty much sums of whats wrong with the singularity
sub-genre when taken to its logical conclusion.

Giving Stross credit, though, he does some pretty clever things in this book,
especially in his discussions of economics/business ("My board of directors is
a perl script", The Corporate Instrument, etc).

------
billswift
My review from Amazon: While characterization and plot is somewhat lacking, it
is no worse in those respects than many other hard SF books. Accelerando is
THE most realistic novel of the human/transhuman/posthuman transition I have
yet encountered. Its history as short stories brought together shows in the
structure, but I think that is possibly the best way he could have shown such
a difficult and complex issue.

